# Dog whistle help



## tigeremmalily (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a dog whistle to teach my beagle recall. There are so many different types could anybody suggest a good one. thanks


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I love Acme whistles: ACME Whistles - Home


----------



## caretaker (Nov 21, 2010)

I have only had a dog for 4 weeks ( fills like 4 months) and we got a metal thin whistle from pets at home, I must admit it did work but I only use it on one large field and only when the dog go's a bit to far away for me to call her name.
I give 3 short blows on the whistle and she comes back.
I have given her no training on this and she is just a puppy, I think it is down to just good luck.
Reg Pat and Lucy.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

What do people think on the whistle ? Dora's recall when we are on our own is brilliant ( naturally) but as soon as another dog or human is about its gone. do you think a whistle would help ? 

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm hoping to start training Jack to come back to a whistle but when i went to buy one online it asked which pitch i wanted, Does it matter?
So like you id be very interested on any info :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

H0lly said:


> What do people think on the whistle ? Dora's recall when we are on our own is brilliant ( naturally) but as soon as another dog or human is about its gone. do you think a whistle would help ?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack


I think that depends on how much she likes her treats. You need to use a high value treat, like sausage, chicken, cheese if she likes it, and first teach her that when she hears the whistle, she gets a treat. But only use these particular treats for this one purpose.

I don't know if it will work, but I intend to get trying it with Ferdie soon. He comes back lovely but another dog to say hello to? Forget it, I'll come back when I'm ready!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Acme whistles are great, BUT don't rely on the magic whistle theory that many seem to. I can stop Tau on the whistle, a couple of hundred yards away, send her left, right, or away, or recall her, never ceases to amaze people, but it is just basic training, and I reinforce that constantly. Whistles are great, but you still need to put in a lot of training, which you probably already know....


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

If you wanted to try clicker training as well, then these are a clever invention:
Clix Whizz Click

Otherwise these whistles work well - I've used one with Elvis:
Clix Pro Dog Whistle

Neil.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Acme 210 and a half.

ETA - what the other poster said about it not being a magic wand. If their recall is iffy to the voice, it'll probably be iffy to the whistle unless it's taught more thoroughly than it was to the voice.

That said, IME a whistle does tend to be more "ear-catching" than a voice, especially at a distance/when it's windy etc.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I bought a whistle then someone on the beach had the same sounding one so that was no good. So instead I whistle myself ( not lady like I know ) result he comes everytime. But when he comes to the whistle always reward that seems to be the secret.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Another recommendation for Acme; and whilstle training it does work very well but does take some time to train them to come to the whistle.. one of mine was fab in the house then had to almost start again when took it outdoors.


----------



## caretaker (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just returned from the fields and we took along the whistle, when approaching the main field I said to the wife if I blow this I'll probable get 6 dogs coming, from around the corner came 6 Labrador's and I was just holding the whistle.
When away from all other dogs I tried it out and worked 4 separate times, I am amassed. 
Clix professional dog whistle
That is the whistle I use.
I now only blow once, dose anyone know how I do other commands with it.
Reg Pat and Lucy


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

If you want to train a dog to a whistle then why not just train them to a command? Whistles are only really appropriate at distance work but how far away are you dogs going to be in reality?

To train to a whistle is just as much hard work as training to a command but with a command the sounds are different, they have a flow and they are also easy to remember. Save yourself the cash you pay for a whistle and put it towards a better quality treat such as cooked chicken drumstick and thighs - break them up into chunks and you will have a bag full of tasty treats and a dog that will do anything for you.

The benefit of a whistle is the sound is constant no matter how hard you blow due to frustration but if you have patience and are consistent in your command pitch then there really is no difference. The dog will benefit from verbal commands as they sound different where as the variation in a whistle (unless it's a shepherd's whistle) is restricted.

If you use a standard whistle for recall and you want to teach further commands to the whistle then you need to choose a pattern to work with. The Morse code is probably the easiest but whatever works for you. 

So lets say you use a burst for recall and you want to teach the dog to lie down to the whistle then you need to choose a pattern of the whistle command. In Morse code D (for down) would be -.. so a burst with two short sharp bursts.
I am taking it that you have taught the dog to lie down on verbal command with this.

Command "Down" and treat over and over and over until it is immediate.
Command "Down", whistle -.. and treat over and over.
Whistle -.. Command "Down" and treat over and over over and over.
Whistle -.. and treat the desired response.

To get the short bursts you can either press your tongue against the whistle or just hold your finger over it like a rubbish flute   

Hope that helps.


----------



## tigeremmalily (Dec 29, 2010)

That great thanks for all the help. I really only want the whistle for my beagle to hear me if she get too far away for me to call. Her recall isnt too bad but squirels seem to win over me and my bag of ham.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tigeremmalily said:


> That great thanks for all the help. I really only want the whistle for my beagle to hear me if she get too far away for me to call. Her recall isnt too bad but squirels seem to win over me and my bag of ham.


Maybe they've got a bigger bag of ham :lol:

I hate to disagree a little bit with Hutch, but you can really emphasise whistle sounds just as you can voice commands with varying lengths and volume, and if you use a shepherd's whistle, wow can you generate a variety of noises! I know of working trials people who direct their dogs with whistle commands rather than voice or arm. I know with my whistle commands, when the dog is sat next to me, and I ask for a stop/sit, it's a gentle single peeeeeeep, and if they're a couple of hundred yards away, it's a louder PEEEEEEEEP.

One very good saying which is appropriate to anyone with a dog, if you can't control them on lead and next to you, you've got no hope with them five, ten, fifty feet away. The only way to get consistent reactions to your commands, is to train the basics in close by, and build up distance slowly. I do about five to fifteen mins about four or five times a week with mine, just a training session and then put them away, rather than try to do 'real' training combined with their walk, which I find is where inconsistent handling creeps in.


----------

